# confused - advice needed



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

i used to have a Mk4 Golf GTI and then early in jan on the way home i hit a pothole that spered me towards oncoming traffic, luckily i managed to recover it but in doing so the correction took me off the road where i hit a tree. The road is a busy A road and at the time it was -2. 
Insurance (Zurich) wrote the car off and i got the pay out. 
to describe the accident:
the pothole had been progressively getting worse over a month or two and had been listed on the potholes website, the local council had been contacted by local villagers and still it wasnt repaired. it had already been responsible for one accident. over two weeks prior to my accident the council had placed a cone on the pothole, which although alerted unsuspecting drivers to it, caused even more of an issue as the cone itself was jutting further into the roadway than the pothole so you had to judge passing oncoming cars carefully. at the time of my accident it was -2 and road conditions were slippery. i came round the corner that was before the section of road that ahd the pothole and took position on the road closer to the centre line but not crossing it or on it. i noticed the oncoming car was a bit further out than normal and noticing that cones were no longer there, and assuming the pothole had been fixed i moved back over to avoid clipping mirrors or worse. i hit the pothole which caused the steering to violently move to the right directing me to oncoming traffic. i corrected this and in doing so lost traction on the slippy road and was thrown off the road and i collided with a tree in the garden of a property alongside the road.
i stated all this to the insurer and argued that the council were partly to blame for poor road maintenance and poor markings with the cones and the insurer said theyd take that into consideration. im 30 and had 5 years no claims protected
I have since bought a fabia vrs and my insurance is coming up for renewal and have been quoted £788 which i think is too much, i knew it would go up but not by nearly £300.
anyone suggest a good alternative insurer? cheapest other quote ive had from the comparison sites is £580 but it wasnt as fully specced as the zurich offer


----------

